# Excel killed my fishes



## Pedroll (Oct 25, 2006)

I have to tanks, 25 gallons and 50 gallons. Yesterday I bought Fluorish Excel and I overdosed only 2 times the indications for the first day (I was affraid of using 3x or 4x as someone here has said).

This morning, the BBA is still there and the only thing Excel got rid off were two tetra cardinals and 50% of the leaves from my Ceratophyllum demersum 'Foxtail' :sad: :sad:


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Has your tank recently been set up? If that's the case, Excel might have killed off all the bacteria that helps break down waste products.

Also, overdosing on your first try is probably part of the reason for the deaths also. If you want to continue using Excel to kill BBA, I suggest that you try dosing regularly for the benefit of your plants, and then overdose only when BBA is horrible.

Anyway, sorry to hear about your loss. Cardinal tetras are my favorite tetra and I know how it feels when you find some floaters


----------



## Pedroll (Oct 25, 2006)

Many thanks erijnal,

well no my tanks are "up on running" since 3 or 4 years... and I did the regular weekly water change last Sunday, so I think levels for Nh4,NO2 and NO3 were really low (or almost 0 for Nh4 and NO2).

I didn’t know that I must not overdose in my first try…. the fact is that right now I'm quite sceptic about the use of Excel... so I think I will not use anymore even the indicated dosing... :Cry:


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Sorry to hear of your fish loss Pedroll!

I have never overdosed the initial dose of Excel to combat algea even though many do. I usually dose the recommended dose on the bottle (5ml per 10 gallons) for the first dose then double or triple the recommended dosage from there on when combatting algae. 

I really can't say for sure if the Excel killed your fish but I doubt that it did unless they were unhealty in the first place. I have added 30ml of Excel for seven days straight in my 75g with no ill effects on my Cardinals, Rummy Nose, Cherry Red Shrimp, or Amano Shrimp when I had them in the tank. 

The Excel will take a few days to kill most types of algae. It doesn't work overnight  I have found that usually by the third day of overdosing, my BBA begins to turn red. I also think that Ceratophyllum demersum may have been one of the plants that is sensitive to Excel. Others plants I can think of that are sensitive to Excel at regular dosage are Valisneria species and Egeria species.


----------



## Pedroll (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks guys for your support,

so what do you recommend to do ?
Should I do a water change or wait 2/3 days to dose the regular dosage or double it ?


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

I went through this whole "bright idea" phase where I was going to use calibrated test kits and add ferts that way. All I got was less plant growth and a outbreak of BBA.

I have been dosing the water change value of Excel (10ml in my case) 3 times a week (when I add my N, P, and K). Almost all of my BBA is bleached or turning red. No problems with fish or shrimps. Also the plants seem to like it. 

I did also turn up my CO2 to around 40ppm at the same time. I'm back on EI now as well.

Brian


----------



## TommyBoy (Jan 9, 2006)

MatPat said:


> I really can't say for sure if the Excel killed your fish but I doubt that it did unless they were unhealty in the first place.


:-k ...hmmmm, as a keeper of sensitive fish, I've found a number of smaller species -- e.g., Licorice Gourami, Neon Rasbora, Glowlight Danio, etc. -- (not just "unhealthy" members of them) sensitive to the EXCEL overdosing (single dose or after a number of "water change" doses) so I *NEVER *overdose anymore.

I do dose at the "water change" dosage levels and so far it seems to eventually remedy the algae outbreak without any "collateral damage/deaths" of my tanks' residents. So far, it's proved better safe than sorry.

Hope that helps,


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

TommyBoy said:


> :-k ...hmmmm, as a keeper of sensitive fish, I've found a number of smaller species -- e.g., Licorice Gourami, Neon Rasbora, Glowlight Danio, etc. -- (not just "unhealthy" members of them) sensitive to the EXCEL overdosing (single dose or after a number of "water change" doses) so I *NEVER *overdose anymore.


I did not mean my comments to be rude so I hope they were not taken that way  I just wanted to point out that my Cardinals did not have any issues with triple dosing excel for 7 days


----------



## Pedroll (Oct 25, 2006)

Ok, but... what I have to do now ?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I would guess that the Excel is not in your water anymore. I don't think it lasts for very long once added to our tanks and I believe that is one of the reasons they recommend dosing every day to every other day. 

Anytime you have a problem with the tank, overdose on ferts, Excel, etc, a partial water change will usually help.


----------



## Pedroll (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks !!
I have to say that I continued dosing after water change just the initial dose and then double the following doses and all my BBA are gone and no other fish was damage, the only constraint is that all my fast growing plants are gone two...


----------

